# Tagesscheine an der Ruhr in Holland



## alex-racer (30. Mai 2008)

*Tagesscheine an der Roer /Rur in Holland*

*Hallo,*

*Wo bekomme ich Tagesscheine/Jahresscheine für die Rur in Holland.*
*Kennt ihr Angelshops oder Ausgabestellen wo ich die Scheine bekommen kann ?*


*Gruß Alex*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tagesscheine an der Ruhr in Holland*

Vermutlich gar nicht|rolleyes

Die Ruhr mündet bei Duisburg in den Rhein...:m


----------



## Rotauge (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tagesscheine an der Ruhr in Holland*

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die holländische roer, die in Deutschland rur genannt wird. Das hat nichts mit der Ruhr zu tun, die bekanntlich in Duisburg im Rhein mündet.

Wenn man Mitglied in einem holländischen Verein in der Gegend bei Roermond ist, kann man zusätzlich den Roerschein kaufen.
Guckst Du zum Beispiel hier


----------



## alex-racer (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tagesscheine an der Ruhr in Holland*

Hi,

Oh ihr habt natürlich recht es ist die Roer/Rur !

Habe jetzt auch selber was gefunden, Tageserlaubnisscheine um an der Rur Angeln zu dürfen gibts auch hier.
*Besucherzentrum De Meinweg, Meinweg 2 in Herkenbosch*
*Tel.: 0475-528506/07, Tageskarte kostet: € 4,50 *
Da braucht man nicht zwingend in einen Verein.

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## peterws (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tagesscheine an der Ruhr in Holland*

Du brauchst aber zunächst mal einen Vispas um in Holland angeln zu dürfen (daran ist auch eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft geknüpft). Wenn Du dieses Papier hast, kannst Du Dir für manche Gewässer, die Dein Vispas nicht einschließt, Tagekarten kaufen. Für genauere Info schau mal hier rein.


----------



## alex-racer (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tagesscheine an der Ruhr in Holland*



peterws schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber zunächst mal einen Vispas um in Holland angeln zu dürfen (daran ist auch eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft geknüpft). Wenn Du dieses Papier hast, kannst Du Dir für manche Gewässer, die Dein Vispas nicht einschließt, Tagekarten kaufen. Für genauere Info schau mal hier rein.


 
Den Vispas, und auch in einem Verein bin ich ja schon (HSV Ons Genoegen) habe also alle Papiere.
Es ging sich also nur um die Roer Vergunning, also Tageskarte für die Rur € 4,50 falls Vispas vorhanden ist.

Gruß Alex


----------

